# Carolina BBQ Sauce



## smokenlove (Jun 8, 2009)

anybody have a recipe for a vinegar based BBQ sauce?


----------



## nchapelheel (Jun 8, 2009)

I use the following with some modification dependent on available indigredients.

2 cups cider vinegar
3 heaping TB's pf brown sugar
2 TB's red pepper flake
1 TB tabasco sauce
1 TB 'busha bens' jamacian jerk
1/2 TB ground cayenne pepper

mix well, let stand for a few hours.
This is spicy, but you can use less tabasco and no jerk
to cool it.

nChapelHeel


----------



## gooose53 (Jun 8, 2009)

NORTH CAROLINA VINEGAR SAUCE 
here is one without tomato
1 cup cider vinegar 
2 tablespoons salt ( I use 2 tsp ) 
1 tablespoon brown sugar 
1 teaspoon cayenne, can use black pepper in place of cayenne
1 teaspoon red pepper flakes 
PREPARATION:
Mix all ingredients together. Let stand as long as possible, at least 1/2 a day, but the longer the better.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jun 9, 2009)

if you're talking about a finishing sauce for pulled pork, this is one that will really be good. i cannot take credit for it though, this is from RIVET an member here who knows his stuff. i've tried this sauce and it's fabulous. if you must, you can substitute any beer, but it is best when the ones specified are used:

Finishing Sauce:

3 Cups Apple Cider Vinegar
1 Bottle (12 oz) Killians Irish Red or Guiness Beer
1 TBSP Salt
2 TBSP Red Pepper Flakes
1 TSP Ground Black Pepper
1/4 Cup Dark Brown Sugar 

Mix all sauce ingredients in saucepan, bring to boil. Reduce heat to simmer and simmer 30 minutes, uncovered.

Once pork is pulled and chopped, mix in large bowl with sauce. Serve on buns with coleslaw.


----------

